# SOFT WEAR HELP!!!!! PLEASE!!!!



## Photo_Mama2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok I bought my Canon Rebel T4i back in February. I just installed the soft wear that comes with it... Ever since I did that, I cannot view my pictures in the "library" section. It tells me that I can now safely delete this program from my computer. I don't know how to upload pictures from the new program ( Digital Photo Professional) to the internet nor do I know how to use the program itself... I would like to keep the Soft wear but I want to use the gallery like I use to. I am on Windows 8 but I use the desktop version... Can anyone PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## Flyhigh (Apr 28, 2013)

It's software.

If it's too difficult to download your photos from the camera to your computer, you could just remove the SD card from the camera, put it into a card reader or directly into your computer (if it has an SD slot) and copy them to whatever folder you want. Are you shooting in RAW or JPEG? If you are shooting in RAW, the DPP software makes it easier to view these file types. If JPEG, most any photo viewer will work. Regarding uploading to the internet, after you have copied them to your computer, just use the photo site functions for posting/storing your photos.


----------



## Photo_Mama2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Flyhigh said:


> It's software.
> 
> If it's too difficult to download your photos from the camera to your computer, you could just remove the SD card from the camera, put it into a card reader or directly into your computer (if it has an SD slot) and copy them to whatever folder you want. Are you shooting in RAW or JPEG? If you are shooting in RAW, the DPP software makes it easier to view these file types. If JPEG, most any photo viewer will work. Regarding uploading to the internet, after you have copied them to your computer, just use the photo site functions for posting/storing your photos.



That's how I use to do it before I downloaded this soft wear... Now it is not letting me view the photos in the gallery I have to go to the "Digital Photo Professional" to see any of my pictures and im afraid if I uninstall it that I will lose my pictures, because when I click on my library it tells me it no longer exists and it is safe to remove


----------



## Flyhigh (Apr 28, 2013)

Why do you want to uninstall DPP? You can save photos using the convert and save feature.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 28, 2013)

Make a new folder on your desktop and drag the photos from your camera to the new folder. It's not soft wear by the way. It's software. 
Soft wear is like fleece pajamas.


----------



## Photo_Mama2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Flyhigh said:


> Why do you want to uninstall DPP? You can save photos using the convert and save feature.



I am new to using programs like this... I usually just save them on my computer and that's it. I also bought PSE11 and that's my first software I have downloaded. So I thought I would see what software came with my camera and im totally lost. I cant upload my pictures onto facebook or let me say I don't know how


----------



## Benco (Apr 28, 2013)

You shouldn't lose anything by uninstalling a program. It sounds like what's happening is that by installing your new software it's changed the default file association (that is to say; the program that is the default viewer of your photographs), this doesn't actually change anything about your images or the way they're stored, it just changes the way that they're viewed by you. If you're really worried then back up your images in a seperate file or on an external drive before you remove the program.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 28, 2013)

There are a few advantages to using DPP.  I don't use it, but it is installed on my computers.  I primarily use Aperture (that's only for Mac).  As you are a Windows user, I'd prod you into purchasing a copy of Lightroom (Lightroom 5 is nearing release and is in public beta now.)  It really is QUITE nice.

As for WHY I wouldn't delete DPP, it's capable of operating your camera in "tethered" mode, it has a very good RAW processing engine, and also it's the only piece of software on Windows that's capable of showing you which AF points were active when you took a shot.  Treat it as a handy utility that you can use upon occasion but don't configure it to be the default photo processing application that launches when you attach your camera.  Do NOT lose your original software CDs.  Canon only makes "updates" available on their website.  If you lose the original media you will find that you cannot simply re-download it.  The updates all presume the base version is already installed.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 28, 2013)

Photo_Mama2 said:


> Ok I bought my Canon Rebel T4i back in February. I just installed the soft wear that comes with it... Ever since I did that, I cannot view my pictures in the "library" section. It tells me that I can now safely delete this program from my computer. I don't know how to upload pictures from the new program ( Digital Photo Professional) to the internet nor do I know how to use the program itself... I would like to keep the Soft wear but I want to use the gallery like I use to. I am on Windows 8 but I use the desktop version... Can anyone PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!


Shoot film, have it scanned to a CD.


----------



## Photo_Mama2 (Apr 28, 2013)

I fixed it!!! Now im going to try and reinstall the Digital Photo Professional and hope I can keep it this time... thanks for all your help


----------



## Benco (Apr 28, 2013)

Good luck with it.


----------

